# Oni's doodles [Update: 08/11/04, or Playing Hero.]



## Oni (Jan 19, 2003)

Well some others here have their own threads, so I thought I'd start my own just for the heck of it.  

To start off I'll post a sketch from my sketchbook I did tonight.  He is some kind of goblin, not sure exactly what he is, maybe a shaman or a traveler.


----------



## Stone Angel (Jan 19, 2003)

Dude I like it. Excellent proportions, and I really like the feet. That is something that is lacking in the industry. Some more is in the demand.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jan 19, 2003)

Really nice picture, I like the style.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reminds me of a friend back in high school, he walked leaning back like the goblin ... all the time, everywhere he went.  He thought he looked cool.


----------



## Oni (Jan 19, 2003)

heh, goblins just have bad posture.


----------



## Malessa (Jan 19, 2003)

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> *and I really like the feet. That is something that is lacking in the industry. *




Yes.  Good feet ARE hard to find.   

But seriously, I like it.  It has a gritty, coarse feel to it.  Very goblinesque.


----------



## Oni (Jan 22, 2003)

Another sketchie, I did this today at my boring job.  

This is Falger Ortio, a necromancer of Hollowfaust and my PC from Nightfall's Tuesday night Scarred Lands game.  He's not your usual ooky necromancer.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 23, 2003)

That's my player!


----------



## Oni (Jan 24, 2003)

Any suggestions on what to draw to jumpstart my brain?


----------



## Jinx (Jan 27, 2003)

You could draw your interpretation of my deep gnome character. I really like your technique. Here.


----------



## Oni (Jan 31, 2003)

I did it a bit differently than I did the previous ones, but I hope you'll like it Jinx.  


This is supposed to be Jinx's deep gnome character.  I thought the picture Jinx linked looked kind of whimsical so I decided to try to put emphasis of that aspect of the character.


----------



## brak1 (Jan 31, 2003)

I like it!  Very cool style.  Lookin' forward to more.


----------



## Jinx (Jan 31, 2003)

That's awesome, Oni.

I love it, and it does capture the character perfectly.


----------



## Oni (Feb 1, 2003)

I bring you another sketchie-doodle.  I made this last night while I was waiting for the DM to start our shadowrun game.  I was thinking of some kind of raven themed character when I did this, maybe some levels of animal lord?


----------



## Seri (Feb 2, 2003)

ooo ooo!!!

I'm dming for the first time, so I made my first NPC, she's an elven cleric of Corellon, in some state of craziness I named her Vodka...so that's pretty much thrown me for a loop in figuring out her personality, besides teh obvious vodka drinking elf. An artist interpretation would be pretty darn neat 

/me pouncer huggle tackles One, weeeeeeemeOw!


----------



## Oni (Feb 5, 2003)

This is for Seri.  Vodka the elven cleric of Corellon.  Since the description was pretty open ended I went with the first image that popped into my mind.  The forces of evil have made the unfortunate mistake of interrupting her recreational activities.  Faith is all well and good, but a good stiff drink doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Oni (Feb 5, 2003)

Suggestions are still welcome, by the way.


----------



## thatdarncat (Feb 5, 2003)

how about this? This is for my wizard, Marcus Delcore. 
(wizard/guildmage/fighter/soon to be war wizard)

Long black cloak with markus's symbol on the hood and back in blue thread
Black leather boots, to knees
black pants, white/grey silk shirt
ornate black leather belt, with several pouches for spell components, money, wands and potions
beaten well traveled but well made brown backpack (heward's handy haversack)
Longsword, the guard and grip are made from bone with a star ruby for the pommel.
Longbow, bone and fine wood. 
finely crafted black leather bracers
black leather gloves
black hair, grey eyes and pale untanned skin

Marcus is of average height, thin, with short black hair, storm grey eyes and a pale, untanned complextion. He wears a long black cloak with his symbol in blue on the hood and on the back over black pants and a white or grey shirt. Around his head he wears a band of silver, with a black leather belt around his waist, silver buckle. The belt has several pouches for spell components and money. Hanging from the belt is a well crafted longsword and an empty knife shief. The knife generally floats over one shoulder while his familiar, a black furred ferret, rides on the other.


----------



## thatdarncat (Feb 5, 2003)

To sum up my reaction Oni:

<Seri> wweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeoooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Seri> Oni rocks

*Seri pouncer huggle tackles Oni


----------



## Oni (Feb 6, 2003)

Seri I'm glad you like it.  


thatdarncat, what is Marcus' symbol?


----------



## thatdarncat (Feb 6, 2003)

I don't actually have one. Just something rune-like in blue, or possibly a crest.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 6, 2003)

*WOW!*

Oni your work is awesome.

A friend and I play twin dwarven brothers in our newly started Forgotten Realms Campaign.  And we have been searching the web for a good drawing to suit us.

Possibly you would be able to draw one up in your spare time.

Just as a basis for your drawing (if you would like to take this project on)

My character, Barundar's, stats are as follows...
Str 10, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 6

I weild a Gnarly wooden staff with a large odd shaped gem  at the top of it innertwined within the wood.  I always have my Spell Book handy.  I wear a hooded robe with the hood usually down off of my head.  And I wear a headband (of intellect) to hold my otherwise untamed hair back out of my face.  My beard is long and  braided into several braids.

My Brother, Khondar, is more of the classic dwarf.
He is a barbarian who weilds a WarHammer and large shield and wears chainmail armor.  His hair and beard is wild and free... no braids nothing holding it in place.  He is stronger and more dexterous but not nearly as intelligent as I am.  Although we are both as un-charismatic as the other.

Although we are identical twins, he is a bit larger and meatier, I am 4'3" 184 lbs and he is 4'6", 225 lbs.  We have Ice blue eyes and Fiery Red hair.

Thanks for your time. And your effort if you take on this task.


----------



## kengar (Feb 6, 2003)

GREAT stuff! (I think the goblin is my fave, LOVE the slouch!). I might as well throw in my request/suggestion. Not for me, but one of my players: A female elf wizard/cleric (Boccob). Think librarian/researcher more than adventurer. Long dark hair (in a bun, possibly?), green eyes. Snake (tiny, green) familiar. Thanks!


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 6, 2003)

Oni said:
			
		

> *Suggestions are still welcome, by the way. *




You asked  I should say I haven't drawn in a long time (as if I were v good in the first place), so I'm not sure how to offer constructive criticicism (use a #3 pencil and lightly stroke it up and to the left! Like that!). With that out of the way ... 

The light on all of your characters always seem to be focused as if it were coming straight down on them, as if it were noon. Maybe put the light at a different angle, and you could get lots of opportunity to shade all the crinkles in his pants (back of the knees), curvature of the limbs, etc. and make them look more detailed?


----------



## dave_o (Feb 10, 2003)

Here's a few suggestions, all NPCs or PCs for moi. 


A youthful halfling. He's well-muscled, with thick, dark brows, slightly curly, shorter hair parted to the side (given a general messy look), and piercing blue eyes. He has sort of a youthful face, and wears a form-fitting black bodysuit. A yew bow is almost always in his hands, etched with various runes along the side. He is perpetually smiling mischeviously. (Drim Soigrim, Male Halfling Rogue 11/Guild Thief 2)
A tall, barrel-chested man. Very strong, through very old. Long, well-kept hair hangs down, though graying. He wears a soldier's regalia, with a sort of buff jacket (jacket with a flap coming way over, at an angle), and simple pants. That very tunic is deep red. (Darrus, Leader/Founder of the All-Favors Mercenary Co.)
Kaisa (As described in my story hour, linked in the sig).

Thanks! I'll be keeping my eye on this thread, I LOVE your style, dude.


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 11, 2003)

I think when he asks for suggestions, he means 'tips' or 'hints'


----------



## Arken (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow! Great style I really, really like your work, am just starting getting back into drawing at the moment, I can jsut hope to get as good as you


----------



## Zaruthustran (Feb 12, 2003)

*Wow!*

Oni, you rule. Your characters are really full of.. character.

If you're taking requests, I humbly submit my character Jonah the CN Wood Elf Ranger/Rogue/Fighter.

He's a little over 5 feet tall, around 140 pounds. Wavy shoulder-length copper-colored hair, green eyes.

Str 16, Dex 16, Int and Wis 12, 10 Con, 8 Cha. He's attractive, but has favored enemy: human and so tends to put people on edge--when he looks at humans, he looks like a cat watching a mouse. Despite the low Charisma, he fancies himself a ladies man and sees it as his duty to create as many "absentee father" half-elves as possible. He calls these half-orphans "future adventurers."

He wears a few trophies from his adventures: Giant Crocodile-skin boots, Dire Shark-tooth necklace, viper-skin gloves. The hood of his green cloak is lined with jaguar fur. 

He wears studded leather armor with armor spikes, a buckler, and a pair of spiked gauntlets. His shirt is simple undyed cotton, his pants dark brown.

For weapons, he has a mighty composite longbow, a handaxe, a magical keen rapier, and a longspear. Once melee starts, he often fights with his rapier while holding his spear in the other hand. But his favorite thing to do is to grapple enemy spellcasters.

Any chance you can draw something like this character? It could be your Good Deed of the Day...

-z, hopeful


----------



## JohnClark (Feb 12, 2003)

If you're still looking for characters I'm currently playing  Tiefling rogue, he has black eyes (in other words his iris's are black, he doesnt have pits of black for eyes), and casts no shadow. He uses a light crossbow, but also has a grappling hook crossbow, a short sword and leather armor. The rest I'll let you come up with. Thanks!


----------



## Oni (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey there, I haven't forgotten you guys, I've just been very busy with school and everything.  Today I bring you my continued experiments with photoshop, I'm going to learn how to paint in photoshop if it kills me.  This angry dwarf is Khondar of Barundar and Khondar as described by Juggernaut.  This is actually only half of the picture, they are supposed to both be there together but I wanted to go ahead an put something up to let y'all know I'm not dead.  For the record, I still haven't figured out a good way to render chainmail (or developed the patience for it either), that stuff is evile (that is evil + vile).  Anyway enough blathering from me, here ya go.


----------



## ascendance (Feb 21, 2003)

Here's something a little different.

My character, Ultra Violet, is a Solo for CP2020.  She's about 23, ethnically Chinese, with a slim, muscular build.  She looks much younger, around 16 or 17, and uses that look to her advantage.  

She tends to wear powered roller blades, like on Jet Grind Radio.  She often poses as a skater, heads up to her mark, and blows them away.  She tags for fun (bonus points for designing a tag!).  She prefers to wear subtly-armored bodysuits with reinforced elbows and knees.  Her hair is dyed bright orange, and is in cornrows  She also wears retro-looking goggles which can double as a data display.  Its gotta have style.

Check some of the pictures here for ideas:

http://www.cy-x.com/ 

Her pertinent stats are as follows (all out of 10)

Build 8
Reflexes 10
Attractiveness 8
Cool 10
(and others, much lower)

[edit: added link, cut hanging line]


----------



## gamecat (Feb 24, 2003)

If you would be so kind:

Brandon Westenberger the Jovial of Haugdenbourg

Brown hair in a parted-down-the-middle choirboy cut

WtJ wears metal plates over his shoulders, something to stop swordblows, but not to interfere w/ spellcasting, laquered with a flame pattern

A sword w/ a hilt stylized to look like a chimera, and a knife on a leather strap going across his chest leading to his spell component pouch. Both sheaths have a flame pattern about them.

A cloak that has a high collar leading up to about his cheeks.

His clothing is predominately black and red. If the back of his neck is visible (your call) a blue-and-silver shield tattoo with a chimera rampant on it takes up his entire nape of neck.

All of his gear (save the sword) are emblazoned w/ the following symbol (attached)

Oh forgot something: Jackboots. Big 'n heavy evil-stomper boots.

If you would interpet, I'd be very thankful!


----------



## Zaruthustran (Feb 24, 2003)

Oni said:
			
		

> *For the record, I still haven't figured out a good way to render chainmail (or developed the patience for it either), that stuff is evile (that is evil + vile).   *




I'd like to quietly point out that my character (Jonah the wood elf ranger/rog, posted above) wears studded leather, not chainmail. 

-z


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 26, 2003)

*Thanks Oni!*

looks great Oni, can't wait to see the other half


----------



## wizardoftheplains (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi Oni.  Great work.  Really like your pencils.

www.goodbrush.com
check out that guy's work for chainmail technique.  I forget his name but he does a lot of concept sketches for big movies.
it's a deep site, be sure to peruse all of it.  also, the gentleman works mostly in painter (photoshop's big brother).  he's so good it looks like oils.

if you're still taking requests, i'm about to start a winged-sprite character (homebrew) named Fix.
Male Socerer1 Rogue1.  6" tall.  bluish-green in color.  dark green tunic, light green leggings.
wields two tiny daggers.

Once again, nice work.  g.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 2, 2003)

Hey Oni, I like your style. If you ever get the chance, it would be keen if you could draw this character for me. If you don't ever get the chance, it's okay too. It's all icing. Just the way you draw some character (the pencil sketches) I can picture this character done in.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41932


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 2, 2003)

I like your style. It's similar to anime, yet isn't. Good work. Keep em' coming.


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 11, 2003)

oni doodles, strongly reccomended by your friendly neighborhood potter


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 11, 2003)

Whoa!  What's up with the mushrooms in Jinx's Gnome character pic??

Ok, if ya feel up to it, here's my request:

A female dwarf (full beard, of course), with a greatsword and wearing a breastplate.

She's ugly, dirty, and smells really bad.  She wears an eye patch.


----------



## Oni (Mar 18, 2003)

What's this?  An update?  The end times must be nigh!

Sorry for the delay folks.  I've been very busy of late what with the end of the quarter here at school.  Also I've been working very diligently with a friend of mine to put together a webcomic so that has eaten a lot of my time.  However I am currently on spring break, so I'm hoping to get at least a few new doodles up as I find the time to do them.  

What we have here is Jonah, as described above by Zaruthustran.  Again a little more experimenting on my part.  This is a inked drawing then coloured in greyscale in photoshop, then sepia toned.  I'm pretty happy with this one, though with my internet being out for several days I didn't have access to any photo references so the various animal skins I had to guess at.  Anyway enough babbling from me, here's the drawing.


----------



## Zaruthustran (Mar 18, 2003)

NICE! And THANKS!

Last Sunday he got two new articles of clothing: a cloak made of juvenile green dragon hide (complete with hood made from face/snout) and a belt buckle made of interlocking fiendish dire boar tusks.

That fiendish dire boar was a tough fight. It knocked 19 points off Jonah's 30 hps in the first round of combat and ko'd the cleric with a crit in the second round of combat. That left a raging, +12 BAB/+12 dam,  60hp, DR creature to be taken down by him and the cleric's animal companions (a wolf and jaguar). The jaguar was slain, and Jonah was reduced to 2 hit points (thank god for healing potions).

Anyway..

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Oni (Mar 24, 2003)

Well I haven't managed to work on these as much as I wished to this week, but such is life.  


Anywho, this is Marcus Delcore, thatdarncat's character.  You can see his description farther up in the thread.  I decided I'd try playing with digital painting a little more.  This was done in Painter Classic.

[edit:  Tried to darken it some, still not sure the colours right.  How does it look to you guys?  What colour does his cloak seem to be on your monitors?]

[edit:  grrr, will not let me change the attachment, deleting and posting again below.]


----------



## Oni (Mar 24, 2003)

Hurm....This is the first time I've looked at this thread from another computer.  That last picture doesn't look at all like what I painted, It's far far too light, it's supposed to be much darker, with a bit more red.  It had sort of a black/violet cast to it.  I think my moniter settings are screwed up.


----------



## Oni (Mar 24, 2003)

.


----------



## Oni (Apr 4, 2003)

This is just a quick sketch I did for Taloras because he inspired me.  Don't worry I haven't forgotten about the rest of you guys, life's hectic but I'll try to get a couple more done in the next couple of weeks.  

Anyway this is a crazy little dwarven sorcerer in a oversized robe.


----------



## Oni (Apr 12, 2003)

Just a bit of a page from my sketchbook, doodles done during tonight's game.  The fellow on the left is just a random guy, though maybe he might make an interesting character, looks like a smug sorcerer or wizard.  The zombie on the left is what kicked us around like a ragdoll tonight.  Not exactly sure what it was, but we ended up running from it.


----------



## Oni (Apr 12, 2003)

This is dave_o's Darrus, leader of the All-Favors Mercenary Co., an older man that still possess great strength of body.


----------



## Oni (Apr 26, 2003)

This sketch was done for Dextra, or more specifically Dextra's daughter.  For the full scoop you can check the thread here.  Below is Ruby Pikachu, a gnomish widardess, riding in the backback of one of her fellow adventurers as described by Dextra's youngest daughter.  Looks like Ruby's spotted something.


----------



## Dextra (Apr 27, 2003)

Oni said:
			
		

> *This sketch was done for Dextra, or more specifically Dextra's daughter.  For the full scoop you can check the thread here.  Below is Ruby Pikachu, a gnomish widardess, riding in the backback of one of her fellow adventurers as described by Dextra's youngest daughter.  Looks like Ruby's spotted something. *




That's great, Oni, thank you!
Now my eldest wants to know why _she's_ not getting any sketches of her characters done!


----------



## Oni (May 3, 2003)

Well I was had my drawing pad with me at the game last night and I drew a sketch of my character as we played.  This is Bjorn and his giant butter knife of doom.  Bjorn is the son of an executioner and he fights with an headsman's sword, which I modeled off of a German version of said device.  Anyway it's not a finished sketch, but I thought I'd post it anyway.


----------



## Oni (May 19, 2003)

Well the end of the quarter is here and crunch time is upon me.  Final projects and all that, wot.  

Anyway here's some doodling I did in class today of fantasy types, while I was waiting for the Prof. to make his rounds.  The is a page straight from my sketchbook, except for the sepia toning which I love so much.  These are some character ideas I'm tossing around for a webcomic I want to do.  All pretty rough, but interesting if you care at all how I start a drawing.


----------



## Oni (May 22, 2003)

Here is a portion to a larger piece I just got back for my illustration class.  I thought I'd post it because it's vaguely illithidesque.  The assignment was to combine human, animal and plant references all into one.  This is Rudolph Valentino, an octopus, and some vines.  We had to do it up like it was for a book cover, but really it was more of an excercise in creativity than anything.  Oh yeah, this is painted in acrylic.


----------



## alsih2o (May 22, 2003)

oni,

 your free-ranging nearly manic lines and the way you so deftly convey the weight of fabrics is inspiring to me. and i love oyur use of sepia for faux aging.

 i would love to have a few books full of oyur stuff.


----------



## Oni (May 25, 2003)

Many thanks alsih2o for the kind words.  

I sincerely hope that your wish is one day a possibility, nothing would make me happier than to be in a position to be able to produce an art book.


----------



## Oni (Jun 16, 2003)

Just a bump to keep from losing my thread until I get my current internet situation ironed out.


----------



## Oni (Jul 9, 2003)

Still not back on regular internect connection, but I've hijacked a friends terminal to breath some life back into this thread.  Just posting a couple of pics from my sketchbook.  The first is not really high fantasy, but could fit into call of cthulhu maybe (or at least a pulpy horror game).  Inspiration came from the old EC comic covers.


----------



## Oni (Jul 9, 2003)

And in little more classic fantasy vein here is a lich I did recently.


----------



## Oni (Jul 25, 2003)

Just hoping to stay afloat 'til I get back on a regular internet connection.  

These are a couple of sketches for a project I'm doing for one of my illustration classes.  We had to do an illustration for a fairy tale and I picked The Brave Little Tailor.  

This first one is just after the tailor threw fooled the giant into thinking the bird he threw was a rock.


----------



## Oni (Jul 25, 2003)

And this one is after the giants believe they had killed the poor little tailor (should have looked for a body) and he suddenly shows up, so they naturally assume that he's going to beat them to a bloody pulp.


----------



## Oni (Aug 19, 2003)

Just a little something to keep my thread afloat until I have regular internet access again (just a few more weeks, I'm positively giddy).  

This is a 15 min. doodle I did in acrylic when I was bored of working on my assignment in my illustration class.


----------



## Oni (Aug 20, 2003)

Thought I needed to add a little something else since the last update was a little meh...

Anyway this is a character idea that's been rolling around in my head for a while, not really a dnd character but rather from a story idea.  He's a sort of sorcerer (not in the dnd sense) who was an undead hunter.  Anyway long story short his sister got turned into a vampire and he couldn't kill her and their on the run.  The leather glove/bracer thingies are to cover up and bind the bites from feeding her.  He's getting sicker from her continued feeding.  Anyway I haven't decided if it's a lame idea yet, but I did up a picture of him just for the heck of it, because I was working with some materials I haven't really used much.  

The background is just a wash of tea, then the linework is in deluted sepia ink with a dip pen.  and I coloured it with watercolour, gouche, and coloured pencil.  Kind of a boring pose, but I'm just trying to come up with a costume for him.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 23, 2003)

_Sooooooooo_ good.

*salivate*

I'm sorta intimdated when I'm gonna be majoring in Visual Art, with people like you around.


----------



## Oni (Sep 16, 2003)

Zombies!

Yes, that's right, zombies are awesome.  And so I'm going to post a couple pages of doodles from my sketchbook of zombies.  You know why zombies are one of the coolest undead around, it's because they're as varied as the people they're made from.  It's almost an Utopian idea where people of types and walks of life come together and eat the brains of the living.


----------



## Vaxalon (Sep 19, 2003)

Very nice work, Oni, very nice indeed.

Do you work PDF projects for a share of the proceeds, rather than up-front money?


----------



## Oni (Sep 21, 2003)

Thankyou, first of all. 


As for your question, that is something I would have to consider on a case by case basis.  It would depend on the project and the terms.


----------



## Oni (Oct 3, 2003)

This one was done on a whim, and very quickly.  I just started with a new group online, run by an old friend of mine.  I wanted to show everyone what my character looked like, so I drew and this while I was playing and slapped some colour on it fast in photoshop while flipping back and forth between windows over the course of about and hour and a half.  

This is the mage Brenner.  A wanderer and a ladies man.  See the scar under his eye, he got that leaping out of the mayor's daughter's bedroom window.  His master gave him a ring of featherfall (said thats what he used in his day) then kicked him out/ encouraged him to flee promptly.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 3, 2003)

i cannot remmeber if i have stated it before, and it is a giant thread to look through, but i really like your style oni. we should trade soem time


----------



## Oni (Oct 4, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> i cannot remmeber if i have stated it before, and it is a giant thread to look through, but i really like your style oni. we should trade soem time





Thanks.  

A trade would be cool, we'll have to work something out sometime.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 12, 2003)

One question: are you taking suggestions?


----------



## Oni (Oct 13, 2003)

KaeYoss said:
			
		

> One question: are you taking suggestions?





Well, no harm in trying.  Feel free to give 'em and I may or may not do something with it based on my free time and whimsy.  It's a crap shoot really, but what have you got to lose.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 13, 2003)

Oni said:
			
		

> Well, no harm in trying.  Feel free to give 'em and I may or may not do something with it based on my free time and whimsy.  It's a crap shoot really, but what have you got to lose.




Nothing, after I saw your "quick doodles" and how they are quite good actually, and certainly much better than what I could do after several hours.

The Character I'd love to have drawn is 
Antaros Dlardrageth, Fey'Ri Spy / Assassin in Gold Elf Disguise 

Short description: Antar (the "Name" of his Gold Elf Disguise) is a good looking (Cha 18/22 Now), rapier wielding, rakish Gold Elf Swashbuckler. His hair is woven into a pony-tail, his face usually displays a pleasant smile, and his clothing is elegant (he wears a mithral chain shirt, uses a buckler, and the rapier. The cloak goes without asking, of course).

Antaros in his real disguise, manages to look both the same as and differant from his guise: his skin is deep red instead of bronce (his black hair is the same) and his golden eyes start to glow red. He gets the long, batlike tail and batlike wings normal with his kind. The smile, though it doesn't change, looks menacing in his "new" face.

I'd be content with a drawing of an elven swashbuckler in an usual swashbucklling/fighting pose, smiling. My "dream picture" would sport a profile of his real face in large behind the above-mentioned drawing of the swashbuckler, maybe witht he wings outlined/suggested (in the style of the popular "shadow photographs")

Antaros competed in Kai Lords "Todd Lockwood" Contest, but unfortunately, he didn't make it (though he passed the first thinning of the herd).


----------



## Oni (Oct 23, 2003)

Just pretend this is for OA.  (OK, it's actually Baiken from Guilty Gear, but hey.)

Hopefully get some new stuff done soon.  Did this a short while ago in photoshop just to see if I could get a decent semi-painted sort of look (I found using Photoshop this way to be a pain in the butt though, ugh).  This is as far as I got before my sanity started to wear.  

Always loved her character design (which I reiterate isn't mine), very tempted to make a one armed samurai dnd character now....wonder how that would work...


----------



## Kai Lord (Oct 23, 2003)

Holy crap, I just viewed this thread for the first time.  Great stuff.  I love the sketches and watercolors.

Hey weren't you entertaining the idea of drawing my character at one point?


----------



## Oni (Nov 9, 2003)

I had this idea of making this naga-like race one the primary races in a campaign (dear god, I think I'm going to be DMing again), something a little different that could be a PC race (haven't really worked out stats yet, but nothing published will really work quite right since I'm hoping to shoot for ECL +0 or +1)  

Anyway this is just a really rough sketch I did tonight while I was watching some anime.  I thought it looked cool so I thought I'd post it since it's sometimes fun to see different points in the process.  I think i'm going to carry this all the way through to a finished pic, though I'm not sure what medium yet though for some reason digital has been really appealing to me lately.


----------



## Oni (Nov 16, 2003)

This is just another rough sketch I did.  Maybe I'm weird but I think women with tattoos are sexy.  Hence a sorceress with tattoos running up her arm, nothing deeper than that.


----------



## Oni (Dec 11, 2003)

Reposting from the weekly workshop thread for safekeeping. 

The spell, Fly, I think we take it for granted as players. But can you imagine what it must be like for some young spellcaster when they finally unlock its secrets and cast it for the first time, what it's like the to go aloft for the first time? I can only imagine it's a feeling of either mind numbing terror or one of pure elation. Anyway that's my inspiration. 

Technical stuff. Underdrawing/linkwork was done in brown col-erase pencil. Covered by a tea wash. Coloured with water colour, white gouache, and coloured pencil.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2003)

Beautiful 


I have another suggestion for your next project. An old character of mine, the Half-fiend Troll Nurthrak.

 He's 9'3", 538 pounds, appears mostly like a Troll but carries himself straighter than most Trolls and his nose isn't nearly as droopy or oversized as most troll's noses. There's a distinct fiendish influence in his features, his eyes are sinister yellow slits, he has two small horns on his brow. Oversized jaws, with razor sharp ridges along their edges, that give him an almost perpetual toothy grin. His skin is dark gray (much like the background color of this post) with darker scales growing in patches. His hair is thick and black, usually clean, and kept combed back with some strands falling forwards into his face. He has no wings.

Nurthrak is thoroughly evil, he's an intelligent treacherous schemer, and he loves to feast on the flesh of his enemies while they are still alive, taking pleasure in prolonging their agony. He's got grand ambitions, and he does what he can to appear both terrifying and impressive.

He wears an beautiful but evil-looking Mithril Full Plate (helmetless most of the time), a magical ring, belt, headband and a black cloak. His best weapons are his deadly claws and bite.

STR 34 (28)  DEX 16  CON 24  INT 14  WIS 12  CHA 12


----------



## Oni (Jan 18, 2004)

Most of my drawing time has been given over to doing school stuff now so I really haven't been able to do much in the way for this thread.  

This is just a doodle I did of a new character I'm playing in my friday night game at my local gaming club.  A lot of middle eastern influence in the culture and look.  I think he's going to be lots of fun, doesn't he look lot's of fun?


----------



## Oni (Feb 19, 2004)

Hurm, this thread needs a bumpin'.  

Well, haven't been doing much in the fantasy vein lately, but hopefully that will be changing soon.  However in the meantime, I'll leave you with one of my fantasy crossovers, fit right well in modern style game.  A doodle I did to keep from passing out in class.  

In the front is Hellboy from the comic of the same name.  He's a demon that works for the Bureau for Paranormal Research and Defense.  Next is Robin from the anime Witch Hunter Robin.  She's a witch that works for STN-J, a branch of Solomon.  Bringing up the rear is Alucard from the Hellsing manga.  He's a vampire that works for The Order Royal Protestant Knighs, aka. The Hellsing Agency.  

Given these characters typical approach to things, I figure they'll be leaving a trail of mayhem and destruction in their wake shortly.


----------



## Sialia (Feb 20, 2004)

Oni said:
			
		

> Hurm, this thread needs a bumpin'.



You give good bumpin'


----------



## Ferret (Feb 23, 2004)

Wow nice pictures! I can't think of anything to suggest, unless you want to Torben my gnome ranger? Or a Half-gnoll?


----------



## Oni (Mar 19, 2004)

Ack, still no new traditional fantasy images.  Hellboy on the other hand has continued to demand attention, so I'll post these for lack of anything else right now (Hey, Hellboy does have his own rpg now).  

Just some more sketches.


----------



## doghead (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Oni.

Nice pics. I really liked the zombies. Threads like this have got me drawing again. Its all pretty rough, but I starting to get the pose (weighting and balance). Woot!



			
				Oni said:
			
		

> Well, no harm in trying. Feel free to give 'em and I may or may not do something with it based on my free time and whimsy. It's a crap shoot really, but what have you got to lose.




I've just started a PbP game for low level characters (see sig - nameless). At the moment they are in the Town Guard and I have been fiddling around with costumes and images for them - chain shirt or leather, shield, mace or shortsword, some longbows. And those broad-brimmed helms, like the British wore in WWII. Not many images of town guard types around. Would love to see your take on them if you are interested.

cheers

the head of the dog.


----------



## Oni (May 12, 2004)

I live....again.

*crawls out from under huge pile of schoolwork*

It's a self-portrait.  I could be an NPC, don't I look like the trustworthy sort of noble.  

Technical information. This was done of strathmore 5ply plate finish bristol. This stuff is tough enough and slick enough that as long as you have a layer of gouache for a ground and be careful with the overly staining colours you can work subtractively in watercolour, it's pretty easy to go back and make changes and pick out highlights, stuff that you don't normally do in watercolour. Good stuff, though patience is required.


----------



## Oni (Jun 9, 2004)

Whooo-haaa, an update.  

Today I did a bunch of sketching with some friends.  We'd spout off a random superhero name and then sketch something to go with it.  Here are a couple of the ones I liked best.  The Disco Bandit, Death Sparrow, The Iron Chef, Tennisball Diablo (ok, we were scraping the bottem of the barrel, but I like the picture.


----------



## Oni (Jun 9, 2004)

Something else I did today, but fantasy oriented.  Idea I had for a character for a story (which'll probably never get done, but hey).  He's a mysterious figure that has a tendency to pop up near important events, known such descriptive names as the Ragman or the like.


----------



## Targeteron (Jun 10, 2004)

Oni, some of your stuff is truly amazing. I love the "rag man" great pose and the clothing came out great. Bjorn is another of my favorites. Also i am planning to use your Zombiepictures for a creepy collage for when my players come into the town of the dead. And congratulations, you have been promoted to the rank "Thainlord of Neruch`Dhar". Your selfportrait just hit the right spot when i needed a picture for the leader of the kingdom my players are in.   

Keep on drawing!


----------



## Oni (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, and glad to hear you're getting some use out of my pics.  

Heh, always knew I was destined for greatness.


----------



## Oni (Jun 16, 2004)

More sketches, whoohoo.  

Couple of demonics looking entities and perhaps the lady responsible for them.  Or maybe they're somthing else, who's to say.


----------



## Targeteron (Jun 17, 2004)

Ohhhh me likes! The Ogre/Drider is interesting. Have to use that somehow.

The next thing is just... weird but in a good way. A Werewolf/bat with antlers. You are currentyl doing "chimeras" it seems? Strong pose and great facial expression on that one.

Finally the Sorceress. Very interesting use of different components (feathers, chains and fire). Makes her look really unique. Is it me or is this women totally nuts? Thats at least what the eyes tell me 

Great work like always.


----------



## Oni (Aug 11, 2004)

Ka-Bump!


----------

